# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  अमीर खुसरो साहेब

## INDIAN_ROSE22

काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस, अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
��*ैया को दियो बाबुल महले दो-महले
हमको दियो परदेस
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
हम तो बाबुल तोरे खूँटे की गैयाँ
जित हाँके हँक जैहें
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
हम तो बाबुल तोरे बेले की कलियाँ
घर-घर माँगे हैं जैहें
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
को��*े तले से पलकिया जो निकली
बीरन में छाए पछाड़
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
हम तो हैं बाबुल तोरे पिंजरे की चिड़ियाँ
��*ोर ��*ये उड़ जैहें
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
तारों ��*री मैनें गुड़िया जो छोडी़
छूटा सहेली का साथ
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
डोली का पर्दा उ��*ा के जो देखा
आया पिया का देस
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
अरे, लखिय बाबुल मोरे
काहे को ब्याहे बिदेस
अरे, लखिया बाबुल मोरे
(इस रचना के कुछ अंशो को हिन्दी फ़िल्म उमराओ जान के लिये जगजीत कौर ने ख़्य्याम के संगीत में गाया ��*ी है |)

Ameer Khusro ek sufi kavi the jinhone aneko ghazal, rubaiya likhi hai 

Ameer Khusro was a sufi poet, musician, poet and scholar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

१.
खा गया पी गया
दे गया बुत्ता
ऐ सखि साजन?
ना सखि कुत्ता!
२.
लिपट लिपट के वा के सोई
छाती से छाती लगा के रोई
दांत से दांत बजे तो ताड़ा
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि जाड़ा!
३.
रात समय वह मेरे आवे
भोर भये वह घर उठि जावे
यह अचरज है सबसे न्यारा
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि तारा!
४.
नंगे पाँव फिरन नहिं देत
पाँव से मिट्टी लगन नहिं देत
पाँव का चूमा लेत निपूता
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि जूता!
५.
ऊंची अटारी पलंग बिछायो
मैं सोई मेरे सिर पर आयो
खुल गई अंखियां भयी आनंद
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि चांद!
६.
जब माँगू तब जल भरि लावे
मेरे मन की तपन बुझावे
मन का भारी तन का छोटा
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि लोटा!
७.
वो आवै तो शादी होय
उस बिन दूजा और न कोय
मीठे लागें वा के बोल
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि ढोल!
८.
बेर-बेर सोवतहिं जगावे
ना जागूँ तो काटे खावे
व्याकुल हुई मैं हक्की बक्की
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि मक्खी!
९.
अति सुरंग है रंग रंगीले
है गुणवंत बहुत चटकीलो
राम भजन बिन कभी न सोता
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि तोता!
१०.
आप हिले और मोहे हिलाए
वा का हिलना मोए मन भाए
हिल हिल के वो हुआ निसंखा
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि पंखा!
११.
अर्ध निशा वह आया भौन
सुंदरता बरने कवि कौन
निरखत ही मन भयो अनंद
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि चंद!
१२.
शोभा सदा बढ़ावन हारा
आँखिन से छिन होत न न्यारा
आठ पहर मेरो मनरंजन
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि अंजन!
१३.
जीवन सब जग जासों कहै
वा बिनु नेक न धीरज रहै
हरै छिनक में हिय की पीर
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि नीर!
१४.
बिन आये सबहीं सुख भूले
आये ते अँग-अँग सब फूले
सीरी भई लगावत छाती
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि पाती!
१५.
सगरी रैन छतियां पर राख
रूप रंग सब वा का चाख
भोर भई जब दिया उतार
ऐ सखी साजन? ना सखि हार!
१६.
पड़ी थी मैं अचानक चढ़ आयो
जब उतरयो तो पसीनो आयो
सहम गई नहीं सकी पुकार
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि बुखार!
१७.
सेज पड़ी मोरे आंखों आए
डाल सेज मोहे मजा दिखाए
किस से कहूं अब मजा में अपना
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि सपना!
१८.
बखत बखत मोए वा की आस
रात दिना ऊ रहत मो पास
मेरे मन को सब करत है काम
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि राम!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

छाप-तिलक तज दीन्हीं रे तोसे नैना मिला के ।
प्रेम बटी का मदवा पिला के,
मतबारी कर दीन्हीं रे मोंसे नैना मिला के ।
खुसरो निज़ाम पै बलि-बलि जइए
मोहे सुहागन कीन्हीं रे मोसे नैना मिला के ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

१.
तरवर से इक तिरिया उतरी उसने बहुत रिझाया
बाप का उससे नाम जो पूछा आधा नाम बताया
आधा नाम पिता पर प्यारा बूझ पहेली मोरी
अमीर ख़ुसरो यूँ कहेम अपना नाम नबोली

उत्तर—निम्बोली

२.
फ़ारसी बोली आईना,
तुर्की सोच न पाईना
हिन्दी बोलते आरसी,
आए मुँह देखे जो उसे बताए 

उत्तर—दर्पण

३.
बीसों का सर काट लिया
ना मारा ना ख़ून किया 
उत्तर—नाखून

४.
एक गुनी ने ये गुन कीना, हरियल पिंजरे में दे दीना। 
देखो जादूगर का कमाल, डारे हरा निकाले लाल।। 
उत्तर—पान

५. 
एक परख है सुंदर मूरत, जो देखे वो उसी की सूरत। 
फिक्र पहेली पायी ना, बोझन लागा आयी ना।। 
उत्तर—आईना

६.
बाला था जब सबको भाया, बड़ा हुआ कुछ काम न आया। 
खुसरो कह दिया उसका नाँव, अर्थ कहो नहीं छाड़ो गाँव।। 
उत्तर—दिया

७.
घूम घुमेला लहँगा पहिने,
एक पाँव से रहे खड़ी
आठ हात हैं उस नारी के,
सूरत उसकी लगे परी ।
सब कोई उसकी चाह करे है,
मुसलमान हिन्दू छत्री ।
खुसरो ने यह कही पहेली,
दिल में अपने सोच जरी ।
उत्तर - छतरी

८.
खडा भी लोटा पडा पडा भी लोटा। 
है बैठा और कहे हैं लोटा।
खुसरो कहे समझ का टोटा॥
- लोटा

९.
घूस घुमेला लहँगा पहिने, एक पाँव से रहे खडी।
आठ हाथ हैं उस नारी के, सूरत उसकी लगे परी।
सब कोई उसकी चाह करे, मुसलमान, हिंदू छतरी।
खुसरो ने यही कही पहेली, दिल में अपने सोच जरी।
- छतरी

१०.
आदि कटे से सबको पारे। मध्य कटे से सबको मारे।
अन्त कटे से सबको मीठा। खुसरो वाको ऑंखो दीठा॥
- काजल

११.
एक थाल मोती से भरा। सबके सिर पर औंधा धरा।
चारों ओर वह थाली फिरे। मोती उससे एक न गिरे॥
- आकाश

१२.
एक नार ने अचरज किया। साँप मार पिंजरे में दिया।
ज्यों-ज्यों साँप ताल को खाए। सूखै ताल साँप मरि जाए॥
- दीये की बत्ती

१३.
एक नारि के हैं दो बालक, दोनों एकहिं रंग।
एक फिरे एक ठाढ रहे, फिर भी दोनों संग॥
- चक्की

१४.
खेत में उपजे सब कोई खाय। 
घर में होवे घर खा जाय॥
- फूट

15.
गोल मटोल और छोटा-मोटा, 
हर दम वह तो जमीं पर लोटा।
खुसरो कहे नहीं है झूठा, 
जो न बूझे अकिल का खोटा।।
उत्तर - लोटा।

16. 
श्याम बरन और दाँत अनेक, लचकत जैसे नारी।
दोनों हाथ से खुसरो खींचे और कहे तू आ री।।
उत्तर - आरी

17.
हाड़ की देही उज् रंग, लिपटा रहे नारी के संग।
चोरी की ना खून किया वाका सर क्यों काट लिया।
उत्तर - नाखून।

18. 
बाला था जब सबको भाया, बड़ा हुआ कुछ काम न आया।
खुसरो कह दिया उसका नाव, अर्थ करो नहीं छोड़ो गाँव।।

उत्तर - दिया।


19.
नारी से तू नर भई और श्याम बरन भई सोय।
गली-गली कूकत फिरे कोइलो-कोइलो लोय।।

उत्तर - कोयल।

20.
एक नार तरवर से उतरी, सर पर वाके पांव
ऐसी नार कुनार को, मैं ना देखन जाँव।।

उत्तर - मैंना।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

खुसरो रैन सुहाग की, जागी पी के संग। 
तन मेरो मन पियो को, दोउ भए एक रंग।। 

खुसरो दरिया प्रेम का, उल्टी वा की धार। 
जो उतरा सो डूब गया, जो डूबा सो पार।। 

खीर पकायी जतन से, चरखा दिया जला। 
आया कुत्ता खा गया, तू बैठी ढोल बजा।। 

गोरी सोवे सेज पर, मुख पर डारे केस। 
चल खुसरो घर आपने, सांझ भयी चहु देस।।

खुसरो मौला के रुठते, पीर के सरने जाय।
कहे खुसरो पीर के रुठते, मौला नहिं होत सहाय।।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रैनी चढ़ी रसूल की सो रंग मौला के हाथ।
जिसके कपरे रंग दिए सो धन धन वाके भाग।।

खुसरो बाजी प्रेम की मैं खेलूँ पी के संग।
जीत गयी तो पिया मोरे हारी पी के संग।।

चकवा चकवी दो जने इन मत मारो कोय।
ये मारे करतार के रैन बिछोया होय।।

खुसरो ऐसी पीत कर जैसे हिन्दू जोय।
पूत पराए कारने जल जल कोयला होय।।

खुसरवा दर इश्क बाजी कम जि हिन्दू जन माबाश।
कज़ बराए मुर्दा मा सोज़द जान-ए-खेस रा।।

उज्जवल बरन अधीन तन एक चित्त दो ध्यान।
देखत में तो साधु है पर निपट पाप की खान।।

श्याम सेत गोरी लिए जनमत भई अनीत।
एक पल में फिर जात है जोगी काके मीत।।

पंखा होकर मैं डुली, साती तेरा चाव।
मुझ जलती का जनम गयो तेरे लेखन भाव।।

नदी किनारे मैं खड़ी सो पानी झिलमिल होय।
पी गोरी मैं साँवरी अब किस विध मिलना होय।।

साजन ये मत जानियो तोहे बिछड़त मोहे को चैन।
दिया जलत है रात में और जिया जलत बिन रैन।।

रैन बिना जग दुखी और दुखी चन्द्र बिन रैन।
तुम बिन साजन मैं दुखी और दुखी दरस बिन नैंन।।

अंगना तो परबत भयो, देहरी भई विदेस।
जा बाबुल घर आपने, मैं चली पिया के देस।।

आ साजन मोरे नयनन में, सो पलक ढाप तोहे दूँ।
न मैं देखूँ और न को, न तोहे देखन दूँ।

अपनी छवि बनाई के मैं तो पी के पास गई।
जब छवि देखी पीहू की सो अपनी भूल गई।।

खुसरो पाती प्रेम की बिरला बाँचे कोय।
वेद, कुरान, पोथी पढ़े, प्रेम बिना का होय।।

संतों की निंदा करे, रखे पर नारी से हेत।
वे नर ऐसे जाऐंगे, जैसे रणरेही का खेत।।

खुसरो सरीर सराय है क्यों सोवे सुख चैन।
कूच नगारा सांस का, बाजत है दिन रैन।।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

गोल मटोल और छोटा-मोटा, 
हर दम वह तो जमीं पर लोटा।
खुसरो कहे नहीं है झूठा, 
जो न बूझे अकिल का खोटा।।

*उत्तर - लोटा।*


श्याम बरन और दाँत अनेक, 
लचकत जैसे नारी।
दोनों हाथ से खुसरो खींचे 
और कहे तू आ री।।

*उत्तर - आरी।* 

हाड़ की देही उज् रंग, 
लिपटा रहे नारी के संग।
चोरी की ना खून किया 
वाका सर क्यों काट लिया।

*उत्तर - नाखून।*

बाला था जब सबको भाया, 
बड़ा हुआ कुछ काम न आया।
खुसरो कह दिया उसका नाव, 
अर्थ करो नहीं छोड़ो गाँव।।

*उत्तर - दिया।*

नारी से तू नर भई 
और श्याम बरन भई सोय।
गली-गली कूकत फिरे 
कोइलो-कोइलो लोय।।

*उत्तर - कोयल।*

एक नार तरवर से उतरी, 
सर पर वाके पांव
ऐसी नार कुनार को, 
मैं ना देखन जाँव।।

*उत्तर - मैंना।*

सावन भादों बहुत चलत है 
माघ पूस में थोरी।
अमीर खुसरो यूँ कहें 
तू बुझ पहेली मोरी।।

*उत्तर - मोरी (नाली)*


यह वो पहेलियाँ हैं जिनका उत्तर प्रत्यक्ष या अप्रत्यक्ष रुप में पहेली में दिया होता है यानि जो पहेलियाँ पहले से ही बूझी गई हों।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक नार कुँए में रहे, 
वाका नीर खेत में बहे।
जो कोई वाके नीर को चाखे, 
फिर जीवन की आस न राखे।।

*उत्तर – तलवार*

एक जानवर रंग रंगीला, 
बिना मारे वह रोवे।
उस के सिर पर तीन तिलाके, 
बिन बताए सोवे।।

*उत्तर - मोर।*

चाम मांस वाके नहीं नेक, 
हाड़ मास में वाके छेद।
मोहि अचंभो आवत ऐसे, 
वामे जीव बसत है कैसे।।

*उत्तर - पिंजड़ा।*

स्याम बरन की है एक नारी, 
माथे ऊपर लागै प्यारी।
जो मानुस इस अरथ को खोले, 
कुत्ते की वह बोली बोले।।

*उत्तर - भौं (भौंए आँख के ऊपर होती हैं।)*

एक गुनी ने यह गुन कीना, 
हरियल पिंजरे में दे दीना।
देखा जादूगर का हाल, 
डाले हरा निकाले लाल।

*उत्तर - पान।*

एक थाल मोतियों से भरा, 
सबके सर पर औंधा धरा।
चारों ओर वह थाली फिरे, 
मोती उससे एक न गिरे।

*उत्तर – आसमान*

बिन बूझ पहेली या बहिर्लापिका, इसका उत्तर पहेली से बाहर होता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उज्जवल बरन अधीन तन, एक चित्त दो ध्यान।
देखत मैं तो साधु है, पर निपट पार की खान।।

*उत्तर - बगुला (पक्षी)

एक नारी के हैं दो बालक, दोनों एकहि रंग।
एक फिर एक ठाढ़ा रहे, फिर भी दोनों संग।

उत्तर - चक्की।

आगे-आगे बहिना आई, पीछे-पीछे भइया।
दाँत निकाले बाबा आए, बुरका ओढ़े मइया।।

उत्तर – भुट्टा

चार अंगुल का पेड़, सवा मन का फ्ता।
फल लागे अलग अलग, पक जाए इकट्ठा।।

उत्तर - कुम्हार की चाक

अचरज बंगला एक बनाया, बाँस न बल्ला बंधन धने। 
ऊपर नींव तरे घर छाया, कहे खुसरो घर कैसे बने।।

उत्तर - बयाँ पंछी का घोंसला

माटी रौदूँ चक धर्रूँ, फेर्रूँ बारम्बर।
चातुर हो तो जान ले मेरी जात गँवार।।

उत्तर – कुम्हार

गोरी सुन्दर पातली, केहर काले रंग।
ग्यारह देवर छोड़ कर चली जेठ के संग।।

उत्तर - अहरह की दाल।

ऊपर से एक रंग हो और भीतर चित्तीदार।
सो प्यारी बातें करे फिकर अनोखी नार।।

उत्तर – सुपारी

बाल नुचे कपड़े फटे मोती लिए उतार।
यह बिपदा कैसी बनी जो नंगी कर दई नार।।

उत्तर - भुट्टा (छल्ली)*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भार भुजावन हम गए, पल्ले बाँधी ऊन।
कुत्ता चरखा लै गयो, काएते फटकूँगी चून।। 

काकी फूफा घर में हैं कि नायं, नायं तो नन्देऊ
पांवरो होय तो ला दे, ला कथूरा में डोराई डारि लाऊँ।।

खीर पकाई जतन से और चरखा दिया जलाय।
आयो कुत्तो खा गयो, तू बैठी ढोल बजाय, ला पानी पिलाय।

भैंस चढ़ी बबूल पर और लपलप गूलर खाय।
दुम उठा के देखा तो पूरनमासी के तीन दिन।।

पीपल पकी पपेलियाँ, झड़ झड़ पड़े हैं बेर।
सर में लगा खटाक से, वाह रे तेरी मिठास।।

लखु आवे लखु जावे, बड़ो कर धम्मकला।
पीपर तन की न मानूँ बरतन धधरया, बड़ो कर धम्मकला।। 

भैंस चढ़ी बबूल पर और लप लप गूलर खाए।
उतर उतर परमेश्वरी तेरा मठा सिरानों जाए।।

भैंस चढ़ी बिटोरी और लप लप गूलर खाए।
उतर आ मेरे साँड की, कहीं हिफ्ज न फट जाए।।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

१. 
गोश्त क्यों न खाया? 
डोम क्यों न गाया? 
उत्तर—गला न था 

२. 
जूता पहना नहीं 
समोसा खाया नहीं 
उत्तर— तला न था 

३. 
अनार क्यों न चखा? 
वज़ीर क्यों न रखा? 
उत्तर— दाना न था( अनार का दाना और दाना=बुद्धिमान) 


४. 
सौदागर चे मे बायद? (सौदागर को क्या चाहिए ) 
बूचे(बहरे) को क्या चाहिए? 
उत्तर (दो कान भी, दुकान भी) 

५. 
तिश्नारा चे मे बायद? (प्यासे को क्या चाहिए) 
मिलाप को क्या चाहिए 
उत्तर—चाह (कुआँ भी और प्यार भी) 

६. 
शिकार ब चे मे बायद करद? ( शिकार किस चीज़ से करना चाहिए) 
क़ुव्वते मग़्ज़ को क्या चाहिए? (दिमाग़ी ताक़त को बढ़ाने के लिए क्या चाहिए) 
उत्तर— बा —दाम (जाल के साथ) और बादाम 

७.
रोटी जली क्यों? घोडा अडा क्यों? पान सडा क्यों ?
उत्तर— फेरा न था

८.
पंडित प्यासा क्यों? गधा उदास क्यों ?
उत्तर— लोटा न था

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भार भुजावन हम गए, पल्ले बाँधी ऊन
कुत्ता चरखा लै गयो, काएते फटकूँगी चून.

काकी फूफा घर में हैं कि नायं, नायं तो नन्देऊ
पांवरो होय तो ला दे, ला कथूरा में डोराई डारि लाऊँ.

खीर पकाई जतन से और चरखा दिया जलाय
आयो कुत्तो खा गयो, तू बैठी ढोल बजाय, ला पानी पिलाय.

भैंस चढ़ी बबूल पर और लपलप गूलर खाय
दुम उठा के देखा तो पूरनमासी के तीन दिन.

पीपल पकी पपेलियाँ, झड़ झड़ पड़े हैं बेर
सर में लगा खटाक से, वाह रे तेरी मिठास.

लखु आवे लखु जावे, बड़ो कर धम्मकला
पीपर तन की न मानूँ बरतन धधरया, बड़ो कर धम्मकला.

भैंस चढ़ी बबूल पर और लप लप गूलर खाए
उतर उतर परमेश्वरी तेरा मठा सिरानों जाए.

भैंस चढ़ी बिटोरी और लप लप गूलर खाए
उतर आ मेरे साँड की, कहीं हिफ्ज न फट जाए.

----------

